# RivNut installation



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Since track bikes almost always do not include water bottle mounts, and since someone asked, here is a guide to installing them. I've done this on a bunch of bikes, now, and have for the most part perfected the technique.

Here is a materials and tools list:

Materials:

RivNuts -- M5 x 0.80 threads (metric); splined aluminum
*Ribbed "L" Series Rivet Nuts - RN58033ALR*

Can find them many places, but here's one (Google the part number)

https://www.rivetsonline.com/ribbed-l-series-rivet-nuts-rn58033alr.html

I've tried stainless steel, too, but they are just too darn hard, and I've stripped bolts and nuts trying to install them. Aluminum works fine. When you order, since they are cheap get a bunch. You'll probably use them in the future.

At least one M5 x 0.80 bolt with hex socket head, about 2 cm long (get several though)
Several nuts to fit the M5 bolt
Small washers to fit

One piece of 1/8" x 1" aluminum bar, about 6" long
Electrical tape
Some light oil

Bottle cages
Bottle cage bolts (M5)

Tools:

"L" shaped hex/allen wrench to fit M5 bolt
Open end wrench to fit M5 nut
Small electric or air drill, preferably right angle
Drill bit sized to RivNut, as well as smaller bit for pilot hole

*Edit*: Just found this 19/64ths step drill bit, which would be perfect for this, as it is its own pilot and perfect hole size:



https://ahturf.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=108427

Center punch and hammer
Felt marker

Tools to fabricate aluminum bar (one time thing): including vise, hammer, pliers, file/grinder (1" rotary drum sander in drill press is better), 1/8" drill bit.

Frame stand/clamp, if you have one.

Final hole size is 7.6 mm, or 19/64ths to be exact, for RivNut described above. However, those exact sizes are hard to find. I've used 5/16ths and it works fine, which is also one of the sizes on my step bit. Need about 1/8" bit for a pilot hole. [unless you get the one pictured above]

Important -- make sure bits are new and very sharp! This is critical. If not, it may walk or overheat, burning your paint. The step drill bit, I have found, works best, as it keeps the bit centered as it steps through the larger hole sizes. If you use a step drill, get the shorter stubby ones, not the ones that are a couple of inches long. The reason should be obvious. Mark the step where you want to stop ahead of time so you don't go too deep/big. Stop and try as you go.

Dimensions: https://www.rivetsinstock.com/docs/2010-Catalog_merged.pdf ; search for "M5" or "RN58033ALR"

Installation:

Overview: Figure out where to drill the holes and mark. Drill holes. Insert RivNuts with tools/hardware attached. Tighten external nut, which compresses RivNut and locks it into place.

There is one tool you will need to fabricate first, and it is critical for a good installation, unless you want to buy a $100 or more tool, the aluminum bar. The aluminum bar will be bent into a box "U" shape that straddles the frame tube, and both positions the RivNut screw and keeps the RivNut from turning inside the frame while you tighten the expander screw/nut.

Take your 1/8" x 1" aluminum bar and cut a section about 6" long. Grind or file off all the edges and corners, making them rounded smooth. This is so it won't damage your paint.

Make 2 right angle bends in the bar, leaving a box U shape with the center section just wider than your frame tubes. Don't worry about being too exact, because you can bend it again a small amount by hand to make it wider or narrower. Helps to use a vise, with some good pliers and hammer, if necessary. When it's done, it should look like a "U" with square corners.

After it's bent, then drill a hole in the center of the center section just larger than your M5 bolt, I think about 1/8". Smooth off any burrs. Then, wrap about 2 layers of electrical tape around the "legs" of the aluminum, so they won't damage your paint.

Mount the frame in a stand, up high if you can. Not essential but really helps.

Figure out where your cages will go. I try to mount mine as low as possible, but where they won't hit each other, and are close to symmetrical. Allow a little space between them, as some cages fit differently, and others you might want to use in the future could be larger or sit lower. Hold both cages where you want them, put down one, then hold the other exactly where you want it and mark the holes with a felt pen. Ensure the marks are in the centerline of the frame tube. Hold the cages up again and check again. Do this several times. There are no do-overs in this process. I like to complete one cage, then do the other.

Take some electrical tape and place it on the frame around the locations of the marks, leaving an opening about 3/8" square around the marks. This is so you won't scratch your paint if you slip with the center punch or the drill bit walks on you. Ask me why I do this?

Now it's time to start the damage. Take your center punch and put it in the exact center of one of your marks, ensure it's square to the frame, and whack it with a hammer. If you don't make a good indentation, do it again. This is to help avoid the drill bit walking on you. Do it for both holes for the first cage. 

It helps to have a small or right angle drill. Ideal is a right angle air drill. The reason for this is that you want to keep your drill bit perpendicular to the frame tube while drilling, and a large electric drill, plus the length of the drill bit, will make it hard to do in the confined space. This is another reason to use a step drill bit, as they are much shorter for a given hole size. If the drill bit is not perpendicular, it is much more likely to walk or result in an oblong hole.

First use a 1/8" drill bit to make your pilot hole. Again, use a new sharp bit. Drill out both pilot holes for the first cage mounts. Hold your drill very steady, and be ready to pull it away if it starts to walk.

One suggestion. Using the drill bit for your finished holes (19/64, 5/16, or step drill bit), make a trial/practice hole in some spare sheet metal or aluminum bar. Ensure your RivNuts fit. Surprisingly, it's ok if they fit a little loosely, but snug is better. If your bit does not readily cut without overheating, don't use it. 

Next, drill your finished holes. Same process. Don't worry about deburring the holes, unless there is something really sticking out. For gawd's sake make sure you don't drill out the back of the other side of the tube. If you are using a step bit, use a felt marker to blacken the step larger than the size you want, so you won't go too large. They can cut through very quickly, so be ready to pull out! If in doubt, pull out and check the size with your actual RivNut.

Ok, holes are drilled.

Now, prepare to install the RivNuts. Remove the tape on the frame, as you don't want any stuck in between your RivNut flanges and the frame.

Take your M5 x 0.80 screw with allen head and oil it lightly, then thread a nut all the way down on it. Next, put a small washer on. Then, insert the screw into the outside of your aluminum bar that's bent. Next, thread on the RivNut, with flange toward the aluminum bar. Ensure the screw is threaded all the way through the Rivnut.

Insert the RivNut and apparatus in the hole in the frame. Get it square, with the screw perpendicular.

Here is the goal, now. Turn the nut on the screw, which compresses the RivNut, without turning the screw itself or the RivNut. The aluminum bar isolates the rotation, so that it is impossible to turn the RivNut while tightening. The only motion occuring below the aluminum bar is the screw shortening and compressing the RivNut, not turning. Since you need two hands to hold the open end wrench and an allen wrench keeping the screw stationary, the aluminum bar holds everything still and in place while you do this.

Next, use an allen wrench to hold the screw steady. Do not allow it to turn. Then, use the open end wrench to tighten the nut down against the aluminum bar (with washer in between), which is actually loosening the nut in relation to the screw. As you turn, you'll feel progressively more and more resistance, as you are compressing and widening the RivNut, forcing it to "smash" inside the frame. Got to go by some feel, but when it feels very tight, and there is no play in the RivNut, you are done. Don't strip it. Remove the screw. If you want, take that screw alone or another and thread it into the RivNut and check if it's tight. 

Repeat for the other hole and then the other cage. Before marking the other cage, install the first cage and check for position. Don't want them overlapping. Make sure the edges of the aluminum bar remain covered with tape, and not cut through, so you won't scratch your frame.

After completed, you may want to remove your bottom bracket or seatpost and get rid of any metal shavings.

If you screw one up badly, you can drill it out. Try to avoid this, though.

Don't be surprised if you get a tiny amount of paint cracking or chipping near the holes you drilled. The RivNut flange will likely cover it up, or the bottle cage bracket will. 

*Disclaimer -- This has worked for me, but you are entirely on your own!* If in doubt, try this on scrap material and/or a cheap frame, first. I would never do this on carbon, too. This may well void any warranty, assuming there is damage related to the drilling or RivNuts. But, I've had these in my steel Bianchi Pista since 2001, with probably 20,000 miles on it, and no problem. Have never done it in an aluminum frame, so I can't begin to vouch for that. These fit extremely tight, so I doubt water getting in and rusting is an issue, but you could apply some frame saver inside after you install, if you are concerned.

If this isn't clear, I can take pix of my installation hardware and include here.

More info:

https://www.aimfasteners.com/about_rivnut.html

https://www.aimfasteners.com/rivnut.html

https://www.rivetsonline.com/ribbed-l-series-rivet-nuts-rn58033alr.html

https://www.rivetsinstock.com/docs/2010-Catalog_merged.pdf


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great play by play. Thanks fixed


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome info. Thanks for putting it together. I've often wished my Steamroller had an extra cage mount.

I've heard (online and from other riders) that these things tend to loosen. Ever have a problem with that? Can you just re-press them if that happens?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*possible*



Love Commander said:


> Awesome info. Thanks for putting it together. I've often wished my Steamroller had an extra cage mount.
> 
> I've heard (online and from other riders) that these things tend to loosen. Ever have a problem with that? Can you just re-press them if that happens?


Never had it happen, but I suppose you could compress it further, or drill it out and install another.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi all, I'm getting ready to install a second water bottle on my fixie and found this old post while doing a search. Also found a really good youtube video that has some good tips like using JB weld to seal and make sure the RivNuts do not loosen.

Bicycle repair. Water bottle cage installation with Riv Nuts - YouTube

Later, Axlenut

PS - could not find Riv Nuts at a couple of local hardware stores but did find the Allen head M5 .80 bolts there. Remembered a good company that has just about every bit of hardware used on just about anything - McMaster-Carr - found the Riv Nuts there and the PN is: 94020A375. You will need to go to their web site http://mcmaster.com and enter the PN there to find them. It does not show up on a google search.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I bought a tool a few months ago and I've done two frames so far....It's very easy to use and the rivnuts hold the bottle great..... The biggest challenge was making sure the holes are on center..


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Getting ready to add rivnuts to a Pake French 75, at least one cage for now. For cross reference does anyone know the standard center to center measurement for the holes for a cage? I will measure mine but want to have a cross reference to be 100% positive *before* drilling.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

just get one of these...


----------

